# Saw my PCP today.



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

She has several Hashi's patients that she treats, so she is not poking around in the dark when it comes to the disease/disorder/whatever-it-is.

She didn't have much of a reaction to what I told her about my endo appointment yesterday (I don't think she can show much of a reaction anyway), but she was completely on the same page with me as far as understanding my frustrations and was as confused as I was with the endo's lack of bedside manner and failure to treat or acknowledge that I was symptomatic.

She wants me to see a second endo - the one that her Nurse Practitioner with Hashi's sees - but since she is out of the office this week, the referral will wait until next week when she comes back just to be sure which one is the correct one.

The PCP did not have a copy of the RAIU results in the system, so she couldn't comment on that. I told her what I remember from what the radiologist said and what the endo said about the rate of uptake and my diet prior skewing the results. She ordered the report and should have it in hand by the end of the week.

My PCP likes to treat based on symptoms. She said since I have a painful goiter and that my FT3 and FT4 are in the basement on the low end, she had no problem giving me a script for 25 mcg and then retest my TSH and FT4 in 6 weeks and adjust if necessary from there. She said that the dose is next to nothing and would not be harmful if it was not what I needed. We would be able to tell within the 6 weeks what it was doing if anything.

As far as the FNA, she wants the second endo to see me first and review everything and then have the order come from her. Any chatting of cancer/FNA she wants done with the new endo, and rightly so.

In the meantime, she wants me to continue with the 5,000 IU of Vitamin D, keep up my dietary calcium and retest in 6 weeks as well.

She also ordered a general screening test for other auto-immune diseases like lupus. I'll do that in 6 weeks as well.

She pointed me towards a book on Hashi's and a website on calcium and recurrent kidney stones. She wants me to read "Why Do I Still Have Thyroid Symptoms When My Lab Tests Are Normal?" by Datis Kharrazian.

I feel more at ease and that I have been heard and I am in better hands. I'll pick up my script either later tonight or tomorrow AM.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Well that sounds much more productive!

Hopefully you left feeling more encouraged, and you are lucky that she is willing to trial you. You don't need an endo to manage thyroid disease necessarily, but you do need a smart, caring doctor.

Sounds good so far.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm impressed. I wish I had a doctor who was that helpful! Sounds like she has you on the right track!


----------

